# Pyraminx Notation -> Rotations / Face Turns



## ThomasJE (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone who solves the Pyraminx knows the R, L, U and B for wide turns and r, l, u and b for the tips. But, many solves include rotations. If we ever get a version of alg.garron for pyraminx for reconstructions, how will we show rotations?. Some ideas suggested were to use oR to say a rotation (orientation) clockwise around the R turn or to put the rotation in brackets (e.g. (R)) to denote a rotation like an R turn. The only problem with this is that brackets are usually used to show moves that are done at the same time and this often happens with tips. Also, some people turn a face rather than around a point. How would we show this? One idea suggested was to have Rw for a clockwise face turn of the face opposite the R point.

Let's have one notation set for Pyraminx that covers everything here. In a nutshell, what I am proposing is:

Keep the R, L, U and B for wide turns and r, l, u and b for the tips
Add symbols for rotations (I would suggest having the oR for a rotation (orientation) clockwise around the R point)
Add symbols for face turns (I would suggest the Rw for a clockwise face turn of the face opposite the R point idea)
Feel free to discuss all the above points, suggest other ideas and add anything else that will help with this whole discussion.

Here are two example solves (with red as F and blue as D) showing the notation like this:

L, R, U, B, l, r, u and b as usual
oL, oR, oU and oB for rotations
Rw, Lw, Fw and Dw for face turns (although the example solves don't contain these, if someone uses a method that has face turns, could they give an example solve please)
Scramble: l r' b' u L B' R L' U R B U R' B L

B' U' R' L' // X-Cross
oU' R U' R' // 2nd edge
oU L' U L // 3rd edge
U' L U R U' R' L' // LL
u' r l' b // Tips

Scramble: r b u' L R' U B' R U L' R' L' U' B' U

oB // Inspection
U R' L R' // XX-Cross
oL L' U' L // 3rd edge
oU R' L R L' U L' U' L // LL
u' r' oU r // Tips


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2012)

For face turns, I'd prefer Rw, Lw, Dw, and Fw.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 4, 2012)

Julian said:


> For face turns, I'd prefer Rw, Lw, Dw, and Fw.



I think that was another of the ideas. That is simpler though as it's the Front face, Downward face etc.

Also, I'll try to do some example solves with this idea, so people have an idea how this works.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 4, 2012)

How I notate pyraminx stuff:

R, L, B, U and r, l, b, u (normal... no explanation needed)
Rw, Lw, Fw, Dw for face turn, where the first letter tells which face it is (so Fw is the front face turn)
[R], [L], *,  japanese rotation system :3 so  is a rotation around the U axis
*
*


source: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Pyraminx_notation go to the "another extension system"*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 4, 2012)

Odder said:


> How I notate pyraminx stuff:
> 
> R, L, B, U and r, l, b, u (normal... no explanation needed)
> Rw, Lw, Fw, Dw for face turn, where the first letter tells which face it is (so Fw is the front face turn)
> ...


*

I checked around if anyone had discussed this very same idea and I did see that. The only thing is that there are many ideas. I think we as a community need to settle to one set of notation to avoid confusion. We can say the same for 3x3 and 4x4, but they are very different from Pyraminx.*


----------

